# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Dự án máy cắt plasma CNC 1500mm x 3000mm của Quy Nguyen

## Quy Nguyen

Sau một thời gian tìm hiểu và được sự động viên của anh em trên diễn đàn, em xin gửi một số hình ảnh về dự án máy plasma CNC 1500mm x 3000mm, mong anh em góp ý giúp em.

----------


## CKD

Bạn Quy Nguyen úp ảnh lên nhé

----------


## Phúc Nguyễn

> Sau một thời gian tìm hiểu và được sự động viên của anh em trên diễn đàn, em xin gửi một số hình ảnh về dự án máy plasma CNC 1500mm x 3000mm, mong anh em góp ý giúp em.


Bác gửi anh lên  cho mọi người xem  nhé

----------


## Diyodira

Bạn Quynguyen làm máy Plasma tới đâu rồi, sao không thấy ảnh gì hết.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Đây là hình tổng thể của em nó, em chọn kiểu chạy song mã cho trục Y, nhưng truyền động 1 motor


Ray cho trục Y là ray tròn phi25 có đế, truyền động bánh răng thanh răng qua hộp số 1:5


Do tâm 2 trục của hộp số hơi ngắn nên để truyền động được sang vai bên kia, em phải dùng thêm 1 cặp bánh răng trung gian, như trong hình này, am ẩn cái motor đi cho dễ hình dung


Momen của motor sẽ truyền sang vai bên kia qua cái trục (mũi tên) và cũng qua 1 cặp bánh răng + hộp số 1:5 như vai phía có motor


Do cái trục truyền trung gian này khá dài (>2m) và đường kính thì nhỏ (phi20) nên khi quay chắc chắc nó sẽ bị "lăng" em sẽ chế 1 (hoặc nhiều) cụm con lăn đỡ nó và gá luôn lên khung trục X


Trục X và trục Z thì em chơi luôn combo cho nhanh, nhưng kẹt cái motor của nó lại không đúng nên phải chế mấy đế gá lại.

P/S: Bản vẽ các thứ em đã xong và đang làm rồi, nhưng mong anh em góp ý ạ.

----------


## TLP

Mất hình rồi anh ơi?.Mà sao không làm 1500x3000 đi ,dài hơn sẽ lợi thế hơn mà. :Big Grin:

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Đây là hình tổng thể của em nó, em chọn kiểu chạy song mã cho trục Y, nhưng truyền động 1 motor


Ray cho trục Y là ray tròn phi25 có đế, truyền động bánh răng thanh răng qua hộp số 1:5


Do tâm 2 trục của hộp số hơi ngắn nên để truyền động được sang vai bên kia, em phải dùng thêm 1 cặp bánh răng trung gian, như trong hình này, am ẩn cái motor đi cho dễ hình dung


Momen của motor sẽ truyền sang vai bên kia qua cái trục (mũi tên) và cũng qua 1 cặp bánh răng + hộp số 1:5 như vai phía có motor


Do cái trục truyền trung gian này khá dài (>2m) và đường kính thì nhỏ (phi20) nên khi quay chắc chắc nó sẽ bị "lăng" em sẽ chế 1 (hoặc nhiều) cụm con lăn đỡ nó và gá luôn lên khung trục X


Trục X và trục Z thì em chơi luôn combo cho nhanh, nhưng kẹt cái motor của nó lại không đúng nên phải chế mấy đế gá lại.

P/S: Bản vẽ các thứ em đã xong và đang làm rồi, nhưng mong anh em góp ý ạ.

----------


## CKD

Theo ảnh thì thấy cây láp nối 2 hộp số trục Y để khá thấp, theo mình nên dời cao lên, bên trong lòng trục x càng tốt.

----------


## linhdt1121

Theo em bác nên để hộp số 1 bên của thanh nối trục Y thôi, hộp số nối từ động cơ đến thanh nối. Như vậy tiết kiệm đc 1 hộp số mà thanh nối sẽ quay chậm hơn, đỡ lắc như bác nói

----------

CKD

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Theo ảnh thì thấy cây láp nối 2 hộp số trục Y để khá thấp, theo mình nên dời cao lên, bên trong lòng trục x càng tốt.


Cái trục X là bộ combo chạy dây đai răng nên không cho vào trong lòng nó được bác ạ, với lại nếu đưa cái cây láp đó lên nữa thì phải dùng cặp bánh răng trung gian cho to, như vậy sẽ nặng và quán tính lớn sẽ cản trở chuyển động. Em thì đang sợ là nếu trục Y chạy 10m/s thì motor quay tốc độ ~500 vòng/phút thì cặp bánh răng trung gian có chịu nổi không đây.




> Theo em bác nên để hộp số 1 bên của thanh nối trục Y thôi, hộp số nối từ động cơ đến thanh nối. Như vậy tiết kiệm đc 1 hộp số mà thanh nối sẽ quay chậm hơn, đỡ lắc như bác nói


Nếu xài 1 hộp số thì cái cây láp nối sẽ nằm gưới khung máy, và không có chỗ nào để làm cái gá đỡ cho nó (vì còn cái khung để đặt vỉ đỡ tole rồi bác ạ)

----------


## CKD

10m/min thôi ạ. Chứ 10m/s => 600m/min thì nhanh như tên lửa rồi.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Sau một thời gian lùng sục mua đồ, điều chỉnh thiết kế và gia công, lắp ráp canh chỉnh, cuối cùng em nó cũng hoàn thành 90% rồi đây ạ
Hình ảnh tổng thể em nó, do khung máy em làm hộp vuông 90 dày có 2,5mm nên để không ảnh hưởng đến khung máy, em làm khung đỡ tole rời với khung máy.


Phía ngoài vai phía motor servo trục Y + hộp số


Phía trong vai phía motor servo trục Y + hộp số, cây láp tròn gắn trực tiếp vài cốt motor là để truyền động song mã vai này sang vai kia.


Chắc chắn cây láp khi quay nó sẽ bị "lăng" nên em làm 2 cái cụm bạc đạn đỡ và cố định 2 cụm đó lên combo trục X luôn


Và đây là vai phía không có motor trục Y + hộp số, em đã bỏ cặp dây đai ngắn nguyên thủy của hộp số và lùng mua được cặp dây đai răng dài, nhờ đó em bỏ cặp bánh răng trung gian và lắp luôn puli hộp số với trục láp truyền trung gian.


Tổng thể từ motor trục Y qua trục láp truyền động trung gian (có 2 cụm bạc đạn đỡ) đến vai phía bên kia


Còn đây là cụm gá mỏ cắt plasma và chống gãy mỏ cắt em tự chế he he he


Thêm cái cụm lấy dấu bằng xilanh khí nén (không biết là có tích hợp vào chương trình chạy chung với plasma được không nữa)


Và cuối cùng là cái đầu não của em nó


Tình hình là mới thử chạy được 3 motor của 3 trục bằng tay thôi, ngày mai sẽ khai trương em nó.
Làm tới đây mới tích lũy được kha khá kinh nghiệm rồi, rất nhiều cái lúc làm nó mới lòi ra chứ không như lý thuyết, chắc chắn em thứ 2, thứ 3 sẽ OK hơn nhiều.

----------

CKD, imechavn, kametoco, Mr.L, Nam CNC, sieunhim, solero, TLP, Tuanlm

----------


## solero

Post video lên cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng đi bác. Vỏ tủ điện đẹp, bên trong không biết như nào hi hi.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Post video lên cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng đi bác. Vỏ tủ điện đẹp, bên trong không biết như nào hi hi.


Tủ điện của bác Toại robot3t đó ạ, chứ con máy của em còn chưa kịp sơn là phải chiến rồi

----------


## Đức Hoàng Minh

> Sau một thời gian lùng sục mua đồ, điều chỉnh thiết kế và gia công, lắp ráp canh chỉnh, cuối cùng em nó cũng hoàn thành 90% rồi đây ạ
> Hình ảnh tổng thể em nó, do khung máy em làm hộp vuông 90 dày có 2,5mm nên để không ảnh hưởng đến khung máy, em làm khung đỡ tole rời với khung máy.
> 
> 
> Phía ngoài vai phía motor servo trục Y + hộp số
> 
> 
> Phía trong vai phía motor servo trục Y + hộp số, cây láp tròn gắn trực tiếp vài cốt motor là để truyền động song mã vai này sang vai kia.
> 
> ...


Nhìn hay quá bác ah. không biết bác đã có bản cải tiến chưa? Nếu có gì trục trặc thì alo cho em, luôn cung cấp giải pháp cho người Việt chế tạo máy để khỏi phải nhập máy móc của nước Lân Bang. Tel: 0911734439.(Mr Đức). Nêu anh em nào cần biết thêm thông tin thì tìm vào máy plasma sonvu.net sẽ có thêm nhiều kiến thức về cải tiến, hãy tham quan máy móc của họ thử xem. sonvu.net

----------


## CKD

@Đức Hoàng Minh
Bạn là người bên Sơn Vũ? Mình biết bên ấy, một trong những người sản xuất chế tạo máy plasma cnc lâu năm & quảng bá tốt cho thương hiệu và sản phẩm.
Bạn có thể giới thiệu về sản phẩm (máy móc, thiết bị) và dịch vụ của bên bạn không?

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Nhìn hay quá bác ah. không biết bác đã có bản cải tiến chưa? Nếu có gì trục trặc thì alo cho em, luôn cung cấp giải pháp cho người Việt chế tạo máy để khỏi phải nhập máy móc của nước Lân Bang. Tel: 0911734439.(Mr Đức). Nêu anh em nào cần biết thêm thông tin thì tìm vào máy plasma sonvu.net sẽ có thêm nhiều kiến thức về cải tiến, hãy tham quan máy móc của họ thử xem. sonvu.net


Bản này chưa chạy OK bác ơi, mới cắt thử hình vuông và tròn. Hình vuông còn đỡ chứ hình tròn nó ra hình méo ko à.


Tình trạng là nó chạy giựt giựt trục X, trục X này em xài combo dây đai răng, motor servo 400W qua giảm tốc đai răng 1:2 . Có mấy anh nói là cần phải xài hộp số 1:5 hoặc 1:10 mới chạy duoc


Truc Z em xai motor servo 200W trực tiếp mà mấy anh cũng nói là lắp thêm hộp số nữa. Mong các anh chỉ giáo thêm.

----------

TLP

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Cập nhật tình hình em nó

Hop so 1/10 cho truc Y


Hop so 1/5 cho truc Z


Bông hồng cài áo

----------

TLP

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Tình hình là em đã lắp thêm hộp số 1/10 cho trục X và 1/5 cho trục Z
Đính kèm 15279

Đính kèm 15280

Đã cắt thử và chạy ngọt hơn rất nhiều, đây là cái móc khóa em mới cắt thử nhưng bị vấp phôi nên phôi bị xô lệch. Kết quả là cái nhụy hoa nó lệch mất.
Đính kèm 15281

Có 1 vấn đề nhỏ là vụ đánh lửa, cái nguồn plasma em đang tận dụng nguồn cắt tay, muốn đánh lửa được thì cái mỏ cắt phải chạm vào phôi mới được. Chắc phải quất 1 em nguồn plasma chuyên dùng cho CNC quá.
Nhân tiện các bác đi trước có nhiều kinh nghiệm thì cho em hỏi tốc độ cắt khoảng bao nhiêu m/phut cho tole 2mm, 3mm, 6mm, 10mm là hợp lý ạ? Em mới cắt thử 1 cái hoa văn trên tole 1,5mm nhưng tốc độ chậm quá hay sao mà cắt xong nó bị chảy dính vào phôi luôn không lấy ra được. Thanks các bác trước ạ.

----------


## haianhelectric

Nguồn tầu thì mình không biết, chứ dùng nguồn Hypertherm 45 tốc độ cắt thép 1,5mm là dưới 7500mm/phút.Mà máy không có THC à bạn.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Nguồn tầu thì mình không biết, chứ dùng nguồn Hypertherm 45 tốc độ cắt thép 1,5mm là dưới 7500mm/phút.Mà máy không có THC à bạn.


Máy em xài THC của Robot3T ạ. Sau khi tìm hiểu thì em quyết định rinh về 1 em plasma Hero BET-100. Rinh nó về rồi em mới biết làm thế nào biết 1 nguồn plasma có Pilot ảc hay không. Sẵn tiện đây em post cái hình để sau này anh em nào có đi lùng mua nguồn plasma, đặc biệt là nguồn cũ biết mà chọn mua cho đúng.
Đính kèm 15377

Đây là mặt phía trước nguồn plasma, nguồn có pilot ảc thì nó có 4 vị trí kết nối thế này, còn nguồn không có pilot ảc thì chỉ có 3 (không có vị trí kết nối PILOT). 
Tạm thời máy của em đã chạy thử ngon lành, cắt 3mm với tốc độ 3000mm/phut. Vấn đề tiếp theo là vọoc Sheet CAM để xuất ra file G-code sau 1 buổi chiều cũng đã nhuyễn. Ngày mai em sẽ cho em nó chính thức làm việc thực sự và hoàn thiện nốt mấy cái linh tinh (các công tắc hành trình 3 trục, che chắn ray trượt, đi gọn dây nhợ, hoàn thiện cái bộ vạch lấy dấu).
Thế nào em cũng sắp xếp viết 1 bài tổng kết kinh nghiệm sau khi làm con máy này, những vấn đề cần cải tiến để các anh em đi sau đỡ mất thời gian và không dính vào những sai sót như em.
Em cảm ơn những góp ý của các anh em cncprovn rất nhiều.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Hình ảnh nguồn plasma có Pilot


Còn đây là nguồn plasma không có Pilot


Anh em chú ý khi mua nhé

----------


## buithonamk42

Vậy là nếu không có pilot arc thì không chế được ah bác, pilot arc có phải là mồi hồ quang tiếp  xúc không? nghe anh em nói hình như nguồn dưới 80A là không có pillot arc ah

----------


## CKD

Hehe.
Nguồn mới có pilot arc hết, không có chuyện nguồn nhỏ nguồn lớn đâu ạ.
Nguồn cũ thì cũng tùm lum hết, pilot arc kiểu pô-pin như đánh lửa xe máy là khủng nhất, gây nhiễu nhiều nhất. Loại điện tử thì cũ hay hỏng nhưng sửa đươc.

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Vậy là nếu không có pilot arc thì không chế được ah bác, pilot arc có phải là mồi hồ quang tiếp  xúc không? nghe anh em nói hình như nguồn dưới 80A là không có pillot arc ah


Không có pilot thì không mồi hồ quang được. Như vậy mỏ cắt phải tiếp xúc với phôi khi bắt đầu cắt. Như vậy sẽ ảnh hưởng tới quá trình cắt

----------

buithonamk42

----------


## TLP

@Quy Nguyen anh cho cái Video show hàng cho anh,em xem với. :Big Grin:

----------


## haminhduc

nguồn bep 100 bao tiền bác ơi. em tìm mãi mà chưa có chỗ bán

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Hi anh em. Hôm nay mới gửi các anh em video clip em nó được.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yXTPM1grgro

----------

TLP

----------


## tuananhdz

em không hiểu cái món này lắm ... bác cho em hỏi là bác đùng ống phóng hay gì thế ạ  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## MINHAT

Bác chủ cho e hỏi vậy nguồn như bên dưới là lắp cnc được đúng ko ạ


Với lại em nghe nói là nguồn này là loại cao áp bị nhiễu ở mức cao ko biết có đúng ko ạ ?

----------


## vanlam1102

các bác cho e hỏi chút. pilot arc có công dụng gì trong nguồn Plasma và dùng như thế nào vào náy cnc ạ hihi.
ai biết giải thích giúp e với e cám ơn nhiều.

----------


## CKD

> các bác cho e hỏi chút. pilot arc có công dụng gì trong nguồn Plasma và dùng như thế nào vào náy cnc ạ hihi.
> ai biết giải thích giúp e với e cám ơn nhiều.


Pilot arc hay nói dể hiểu, dể hình dung là tia lửa điện phát sinh ở đầu cắt plasma, trước khi có plasma.
Plasma là môi trường i-on không khí giữa điện trường lớn ở nhiệt độ cao. Nhưng để có plama thì đòi hỏi phải có môi trường thuận lợi hơn nếu không phải nâng mức điện trường lên rất nhiều lần, do đó Pilot arc sẽ làm điều này. Tạo môi trường phù hợp (dù rất bé) là tia lửa điện, tiền thân của plasma. Khi có tia lữa điện, một phần không khí đã được ion hóa, tạo môi trường phát triển ion cho cả luồng khí.
Nếu không có pilot arc, muốn có plasma thì người cắt phải ghì đầu cắt vào phôi, sau đó nhất nhẹ lên để tạo tia lửa điện.

Pilot arc được sinh ra do điện áp rất cao, ở tần số cao. Với nguồn plasma thì gọi là HF hay HV. Điện áp này trong khoảng 10-20KV.

----------

namtrungcompany, Oopsss

----------


## namtrungcompany

> pilot arc hay nói dể hiểu, dể hình dung là tia lửa điện phát sinh ở đầu cắt plasma, trước khi có plasma.
> Plasma là môi trường i-on không khí giữa điện trường lớn ở nhiệt độ cao. Nhưng để có plama thì đòi hỏi phải có môi trường thuận lợi hơn nếu không phải nâng mức điện trường lên rất nhiều lần, do đó pilot arc sẽ làm điều này. Tạo môi trường phù hợp (dù rất bé) là tia lửa điện, tiền thân của plasma. Khi có tia lữa điện, một phần không khí đã được ion hóa, tạo môi trường phát triển ion cho cả luồng khí.
> Nếu không có pilot arc, muốn có plasma thì người cắt phải ghì đầu cắt vào phôi, sau đó nhất nhẹ lên để tạo tia lửa điện.
> 
> Pilot arc được sinh ra do điện áp rất cao, ở tần số cao. Với nguồn plasma thì gọi là hf hay hv. điện áp này trong khoảng 10-20kv.


plasma là môi trường ion hóa không khí thì mới đúng nhá, ion không khí thì sai, bởi bản thân plasma không có sẵn trong tự nhiên, có nguồn tác động nhé bác.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Aha! Cám ơn bác, em sẽ cập nhật lại kiến thức của mình.
Em là thợ cơ khí, học hành không đến đâu nên nhiều cái mù tịt bác ạ. Dạo qua các diễn đàn, học lóm được chút chút cứ nghĩ là đúng nên chia sẽ với anh em thôi. Ai biết rỏ hơn thì chỉ giúp em, em cảm ơn.

Nếu bác có thể nhính chút thời gian vàng ngọc của bác, giảng thêm cho em xíu kiến thức về plasma thì em cảm ơn còn nhiều hơn nữa ạ.

----------

namtrungcompany

----------


## namtrungcompany

> aha! Cám ơn bác, em sẽ cập nhật lại kiến thức của mình.
> Em là thợ cơ khí, học hành không đến đâu nên nhiều cái mù tịt bác ạ. Dạo qua các diễn đàn, học lóm được chút chút cứ nghĩ là đúng nên chia sẽ với anh em thôi. Ai biết rỏ hơn thì chỉ giúp em, em cảm ơn.
> 
> Nếu bác có thể nhính chút thời gian vàng ngọc của bác, giảng thêm cho em xíu kiến thức về plasma thì em cảm ơn còn nhiều hơn nữa ạ.


bác cho mình cái mail mình gởi tài liệu cho đọc, chứ giảng thì mình k giám,

----------


## CKD

Bác có nhã ý thì cứ viết trên này, không có nhiều time thì cứ copy & past trên này. Nếu của bác thì chẵng ai ý kiến gì đâu. Còn nếu của tác giả khác thì cứ đính kèm nguyên file lên là xong.
Vì em nghĩ không riêng gì em, mà nhiều anh em trên này cũng không rành về plasma lắm đâu. Họ chắc cũng giống như em, không phải sale, càng không phải nhà sản xuất nguồn. Nên bài viết trên này sẽ giúp không chỉ riêng em, mà còn giúp được nhiều bạn khác quan tâm đến plasma.

Còn email thì ngay dưới sing em có đủ từ email, tên họ, số dt, facebook đó ạ.

----------

namtrungcompany

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Bác có nhã ý thì cứ viết trên này, không có nhiều time thì cứ copy & past trên này. Nếu của bác thì chẵng ai ý kiến gì đâu. Còn nếu của tác giả khác thì cứ đính kèm nguyên file lên là xong.
> Vì em nghĩ không riêng gì em, mà nhiều anh em trên này cũng không rành về plasma lắm đâu. Họ chắc cũng giống như em, không phải sale, càng không phải nhà sản xuất nguồn. Nên bài viết trên này sẽ giúp không chỉ riêng em, mà còn giúp được nhiều bạn khác quan tâm đến plasma.
> 
> Còn email thì ngay dưới sing em có đủ từ email, tên họ, số dt, facebook đó ạ.


Theo em, plasma ở đây mình chỉ nên hiểu là môi trường ion hóa không khí, vì mục đích chính của topic này là cnc, còn cái plasma là một trạng thái vật chất thứ 4, nếu đi sâu nghiên cứu rất phức tạp, bản thân em cũng được học qua khóa minatech của pháp, có một số tài liệu về phún màng nano, nếu bác nào muốn tìm tòi nghiên cứu thêm thì để lại mail em gởi cho mấy cái đề tài, còn nếu muốn phún màng nano bằng pp magnetron thì okie, đăng ký với em, em sắp xếp được thì dẫn các bác tham quan phòng thí nghiệm công nghệ cao. được trưc tiếp thấy plasma thực sự là như thế nào luôn nhé, cái này tùy vào loại khí mà màu plasma sẽ khác nhau, có hứng thú về nano hay plasma thì nghiên cứu thêm rất bổ ích ạ.
còn nếu trong topic này chỉ nên dừng lại ở ứng dụng của môi trường ion hóa không khí là đc.

----------


## CKD

Ý không phải là nghiền ngẩm xem plasma thế nào, mà cụ thể là plasma trong cắt, khắt nó phụ thuộc vào những gì. Yếu tố nào tác động đến nó, trực tiếp, gián tiếp. Để kiểm soát được nó thì cần phải làm gì?
Vì để có được vết cắt plasma đẹp (không nói cắt đứt, cắt đứt thì đơn giản quá vì hầu như đủ công suất là đứt) không phải cứ bấm nút là đạt. Mọi thông số phải phù hợp, và thế nào mới phù hợp? Dấu hiệu nhận biết, phán đoán, đánh giá bằng cảm quan thế nào?. Về kỹ thuật thì để đảm bảo phải dùng THC, mà THC là cái gì? Nó can thiệp thế nào v.v...
Căn theo tài liệu của các hãng thì chủ yếu là bảng thông số và vài hướng dẫn cơ bản. Còn việc sâu rộng hơn xíu thì.. chẵng ai nói tới.

Chứ có phân tích plasma.. theo kiểu tìm về cội nguồn lý thuyết thì chắc cũng chẵng giúp ích được gì cho anh em ở đây, vì đa phần chỉ dùng cắt sắt. Trong khi đó plasma có rất nhiều ứng dụng khác, cả trong y học (hình như VN ta đã có dao mổ plasma), trong chế tạo như in 3D cũng có v.v...

----------

namtrungcompany

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Ý không phải là nghiền ngẩm xem plasma thế nào, mà cụ thể là plasma trong cắt, khắt nó phụ thuộc vào những gì. Yếu tố nào tác động đến nó, trực tiếp, gián tiếp. Để kiểm soát được nó thì cần phải làm gì?
> Vì để có được vết cắt plasma đẹp (không nói cắt đứt, cắt đứt thì đơn giản quá vì hầu như đủ công suất là đứt) không phải cứ bấm nút là đạt. Mọi thông số phải phù hợp, và thế nào mới phù hợp? Dấu hiệu nhận biết, phán đoán, đánh giá bằng cảm quan thế nào?. Về kỹ thuật thì để đảm bảo phải dùng THC, mà THC là cái gì? Nó can thiệp thế nào v.v...
> Căn theo tài liệu của các hãng thì chủ yếu là bảng thông số và vài hướng dẫn cơ bản. Còn việc sâu rộng hơn xíu thì.. chẵng ai nói tới.
> 
> Chứ có phân tích plasma.. theo kiểu tìm về cội nguồn lý thuyết thì chắc cũng chẵng giúp ích được gì cho anh em ở đây, vì đa phần chỉ dùng cắt sắt. Trong khi đó plasma có rất nhiều ứng dụng khác, cả trong y học (hình như VN ta đã có dao mổ plasma), trong chế tạo như in 3D cũng có v.v...


Cái này em nghĩ bác quá rành, bác chỉ điểm cho ae đi ạ.

----------


## CKD

> Cái này em nghĩ bác quá rành, bác chỉ điểm cho ae đi ạ.


Nếu đã rành thì đã không nói sai như ở trên rồi bác ạ. Em thì chỉ học lóm được chút ít từ internet thôi. Đi sâu vào thì dâu dám.

----------

namtrungcompany

----------


## namtrungcompany

> Nếu đã rành thì đã không nói sai như ở trên rồi bác ạ. Em thì chỉ học lóm được chút ít từ internet thôi. Đi sâu vào thì dâu dám.


những cái bác học lóm đã là úy giá lắm rồi, em thấy bác trình bày đâu ra đấy, rất chi tiết cặn kẽ, nếu trả lời được những câu hỏi của bác thì có lẽ không cần chuyên gia làm gì đâu, cứ thực tế mà áp dụng thôi

----------


## CKD

Nói dong dài thì xem ra không có cơ hội được cao thủ chia sẻ thêm rồi.
Nói chung kiến thức không phải tự nhiên mà có, nên xin cho nó hơi phi lý. Tại thấy bác uyên thâm & có lòng nên mở lời. Dù sao cũng cám ơn bác.

Sau những gì đã qua, thì em thấy em phải tự soi gương lại, tự kiểm bản thân. Ngay cả việc đơn giản là gõ máy sao cho chính xác còn chưa làm được. Nên tự hứa sẽ tu tâm, dưỡng tính, rèn luyện nhiều hơn.

----------


## thanhnguyet_23

> Máy em xài THC của Robot3T ạ. Sau khi tìm hiểu thì em quyết định rinh về 1 em plasma Hero BET-100. Rinh nó về rồi em mới biết làm thế nào biết 1 nguồn plasma có Pilot ảc hay không. Sẵn tiện đây em post cái hình để sau này anh em nào có đi lùng mua nguồn plasma, đặc biệt là nguồn cũ biết mà chọn mua cho đúng.
> Đính kèm 15377
> 
> Đây là mặt phía trước nguồn plasma, nguồn có pilot ảc thì nó có 4 vị trí kết nối thế này, còn nguồn không có pilot ảc thì chỉ có 3 (không có vị trí kết nối PILOT). 
> Tạm thời máy của em đã chạy thử ngon lành, cắt 3mm với tốc độ 3000mm/phut. Vấn đề tiếp theo là vọoc Sheet CAM để xuất ra file G-code sau 1 buổi chiều cũng đã nhuyễn. Ngày mai em sẽ cho em nó chính thức làm việc thực sự và hoàn thiện nốt mấy cái linh tinh (các công tắc hành trình 3 trục, che chắn ray trượt, đi gọn dây nhợ, hoàn thiện cái bộ vạch lấy dấu).
> Thế nào em cũng sắp xếp viết 1 bài tổng kết kinh nghiệm sau khi làm con máy này, những vấn đề cần cải tiến để các anh em đi sau đỡ mất thời gian và không dính vào những sai sót như em.
> Em cảm ơn những góp ý của các anh em cncprovn rất nhiều.


Mấy kiểu máy cắt này thì chắc xem và mua bên chỗ đây vegatec.com.vn/danh-muc/may-cat-oxy-gas-plasma-cnc-51/may-cat-plasma-128 là tốt nhất nè, thấy nhiều chỗ okie lắm mà

----------


## phamtinh1987

> bác cho mình cái mail mình gởi tài liệu cho đọc, chứ giảng thì mình k giám,


Bác namtrungcompany gửi cho em xin tài liệu để em tham khảo nữa nhé. Phamtinh.bbtime@gmail.com. cảm ơn bác nhiều nhiều.

----------

